# Did Elite Peptides leave IM?



## KelJu (Feb 18, 2014)

Did they leave, or just not pay their bills? I have been enjoying the hell out of their products.


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 18, 2014)

Just curious what peps have you reaserched from them?ghrp-2 is a killer deal if it's legit


----------



## tl0311 (Feb 19, 2014)

Any discount codes btw?


----------



## ElitePeptides (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello! No we are not gone, just a misunderstanding. Our forum should re appear anytime if not already! Of course our GHRP-2 is g2g!! Just ask anyone who has ordered! We have the highest quality products for the best price!  Discount code "elitepeptides15" for 15% off entire order!! Plus free shipping on ALL orders over $50!


----------



## Arnold (Feb 22, 2014)

They are back up.


www.IronMagLabs.com


----------

